# How do I stop my GSDs from going after other dogs?



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

When I walk Molly & Tanner, and they see another dog, big, medium, or small. They feel the need to go after it. 

They aren't agressive or mean(thank goodness). My dogs just want to play and say hi. But I don't like pulling them. I want to walk my dogs at dog beach, and I really don't want them trying to go after every dog they see.

How did you teach/train ur dogs not to do this? I am planning on going to the beach next Friday, so is there a easy quick way to correct this behavior?

Once again, my dogs don't show agression they just want to play or say hi, or just check out the dog.

Thanks for the suggestions!I think if I am able to stop this, the walks will be much easier.lol


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

How old is your dog?
You have to take control and stop in your tracks and tell him what you want him to do don't let him lead you. If he is friendly then wait until the dog comes to him otherwise you have to walk your dog to the other dog don't let him walk you. A lot of times when this happens there is not a correction or the dog doesn't take you seriously.
I also watch ahead so I see a situation before my dog does so I can decide what needs to be done.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

One is 3 the other is 4 1/2.

Sometimes the person coming at me has a aggressive dog, or doesn't want my dogs near theirs.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I train with the evil "choke chain", but only for sound, if your using a choke chain or prong collar, jerk towards the on coming dog and a stern NO


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Best way for our dogs to learn their manners..........and for us to TEACH them how to behave, is to sign up and attend a great set of dog classes for as long as we need to attend. It's amazing how much we THINK we know about training our dogs, but if what we are doing isn't working (and things are getting worse?) then it may be time to break down and really learn what we have to.

I can keep doing what I know............though 2 years later it's still not working. Or I can find some great dog classes and really learn what works so the dogs then DO start to figure it out and begin to listen and learn too.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I tell my parents about the benefits of dog classes, but all my parents say is "We can train them here, by watching the Don Sullivan DVD." I am like "We can't teach them stuff like not going after other dogs and such, without these classes, because there are no other dogs in the house."

My parents are the ones who would be driving and paying for the classes.Once I get a car and job I am taking them, well I might be getting a job first. So my parents would just be driving.


----------



## zeprider25 (Apr 23, 2010)

growing up my dad had that same old school mentally that the he knew best and didnt need any training. Unfortunately that led us to always having a dog only for a couple years before we rehommed it. Now as an adult i know the importance of properly training a dog sometimes u can teach him alot yourself but theres always things he can use help with.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

They have been allowed to do this for a long time and there will not be a quick fix.

I don't allow Dakota to meet every dog that we come accross. My friend allows her dog to greet every one they see. She now has a tough time passing other dogs as he always wants to greet. She says he means no harm, but I have seen him approach other dogs in a not so friendly manner. 

How to correct it? I would work the dogs individually and not allow them to greet as they pass other dogs, praise when successful and repeat. If he pulls you towards the other dog change direction, step off to the side and put him in a sit while the other dog passes by. You might want to tell the other dog owner not to allow them to meet.

I'd make sure both dogs can handle this indvidually before trying them both together, and then I would have two handlers before I tried it by myself.

Of course, the best is a trainer.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

This is something we area definitely working on - Daisy is 2 and we went to Petsmart and I swear she sniffed every dog in that place! Talk about annoying. LOL. I did pull her away from one that looked like s/he had some sort of eye infection...... but other than that I didn't really know how to deal with it. We're gonna be working on this a lot.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am taking them out in the front yard today(with a leash) and practice some commands and work on leash pulling.


----------

